# Well, Its Been Fun, Gonna Miss Y'all!



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I hate to say it, but it looks like I too will be leaving the Charge family. I've really enjoyed seeing the device progress and improve, loved being a part of all the tests and dev work, and really getting some idea of how all this is done. I've even enjoyed the long posts and late nights in the chat room trying to help others. I'm quite happy with the device as a whole, and would love to see it get fully working ICS, as I can say that ICS on it is really great. But its just too bad I could never get reliable data performance, no matter what I did. I kept having data dropping issues, switching issues, network battery drains, etc no matter what I did. I've been through 4 replacements, and my current Charge drops data multiple times every day.

I called Verizon a few days ago, and they offered me a Droid RAZR. I wasn't too sure about it, as I really love the Charge, and asked if I could get a Nexus, but they said that wasn't an option, and that the Nexus has the same data dropping issues as the Charge. I told them I'd think about it and call them back. So after sleeping on it a few nights, I went ahead and called them back this afternoon, and my new Droid RAZR will be here before lunch tomorrow, with an Otterbox case thrown in for free! It looks really great, alot of sites feel its actually better hardware than the Nexus, it has super solid radios, and it'll soon have official ICS. So I'm pretty excited!

I will miss you guys though, had such a great time with this community. Seen it grow from nothing to what it is today, and learned a lot in the process. I look forward to getting involved in a new community, seems to be alot of development going on over droidrzr.com. But the Charge will always hold a special place in my heart, as my first smartphone, and my intro to the Android development community. I'll still have the Charge a few days, and I'll definitely check in from time to time. I may get another Charge if I see one cheap enough, or maybe I'll see some of you again on a newer device in the future!

Farewell my friends, live long and prosper!


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah, have fun with the Razr! I hope it has fewer issues than the Charge does. Thanks for your informative posts around here 

Out of total curiosity, how many times did you have to call verizon before they offered you a razr instead of a charge? I've had many issues with data too (super spotty LTE in my area too, that might have something to do with it...), and was wondering if another call might be worth my time


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't be too apologetic! It's bound to happen sooner or later







haha. Thanks for sticking around for as long as you did, and thanks for helping all of us Charge owners out there.

BTW, did they send you the razr maxx?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

*you've been one of the better ones around here....thanks and good luck....*


----------

